# Kindle 3 Firmware 3.2.1



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I couldn't find this being discussed before, so am posting here. 

My Kindle 3 was within 3 weeks of its 1-year warranty expiring, when I began having charging problems (not completing a charge even overnight, charge light staying yellow), and called Kindle CS - they immediately offered to send me a new K3 (it arrived yesterday, NEW, no refurb!). It comes with firmware 3.2.1, which I hadn't heard of previously - my "old" K3 has 3.1, which is listed by Amazon as the current firmware version. 

Anyone know what is new/different with 3.2.1? Was there a 3.2? Has anyone had their Kindle auto-update with this? Are all new Kindles coming with 3.1.2? 

Amazon remains the most customer-friendly company that I deal with! And my Kindle warranty is extended 90 days from now, so I'll have plenty of time to test it for defects!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's the URL for Amazon's overview of the 3.1 software.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200529700

At first I thought that _was_ the latest version. (That it's not 3.2.1, but 3.1.2....) Then I thought the new version had something to do with the "Kindle with Special Offers", which meant it supported the screensavers which can display ads.

The best theory I've seen so far is that Amazon had to upgrade the software so people couldn't "hack" their screensavers on the "Kindle with Special Offers" -- and while they were at it, they made that same software available to the other Kindles.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

This K3 isn't the "Special Offers" version, it's the pricier wifi/3G version, and the firmware is definitely 3.2.1. I haven't noticed any differences in functions between that and my "old" K3. I hate to bother Kindle CS staffers to inquire about this, and thought I'd ask here first, with all the knowledgable Kindleaholics here!


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

A brand new Kindle? Nice!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> I couldn't find this being discussed before, so am posting here.
> 
> My Kindle 3 was within 3 weeks of its 1-year warranty expiring, when I began having charging problems (not completing a charge even overnight, charge light staying yellow)


r0b0d0c, quick question - do you keep your WhisperNet off? I had the same problem but cleared it by turning on my WN for one day each month, then doing a restart. It seems that the K gets a bit confused if it can't talk with Mother Ship occasionally.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There was a discussion about version 3.2.1 last May at the Kindle forum at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx3OG1HXBTFTOKF. One of the posters there said he inquired about the difference between 3.1 and 3.2.1. and Amazon replied:

"All new Kindles comes with software version 3.2.1 (576290015). However, there are no new features to this update and this software version isn't available for download.

The software version 3.1 your Kindle has consists of all the new features available for your Kindle with software version 3.2.1."


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> r0b0d0c, quick question - do you keep your WhisperNet off? I had the same problem but cleared it by turning on my WN for one day each month, then doing a restart. It seems that the K gets a bit confused if it can't talk with Mother Ship occasionally.


Actually, I keep WhisperNet on almost all the time, because of some news blogs that I subscribe to! (And which I've discovered is responsible for my suboptimal battery life while on-the-road!) The CS person had me do a couple of basic things, such as a hard restart (which I'd already tried), and mainly just from describing my problem quickly offered a new K3.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> There was a discussion about version 3.2.1 last May at the Kindle forum at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx3OG1HXBTFTOKF. One of the posters there said he inquired about the difference between 3.1 and 3.2.1. and Amazon replied:
> 
> "All new Kindles comes with software version 3.2.1 (576290015). However, there are no new features to this update and this software version isn't available for download.
> 
> The software version 3.1 your Kindle has consists of all the new features available for your Kindle with software version 3.2.1."


Thanks for the info - I come here for my Kindle "fix" each day, and hadn't found the link at Amazon that you reference!

Wonder why Amazon sells new K3's with a .1.1 higher firmware than "new" same-model K3's from a few months ago, if there's no differences? Doesn't make sense from a programmer/software point. Whatever changes were made, "they ain't sayin'!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The consensus is the 3.2.1 firmware has higher 'protections' against unauthorized modification, designed primarily when they started offering the sponsored Kindles, and it makes sense: if the idea is to get ads in front of eyeballs they certainly don't want the purchaser (who does so at a discount understanding there will be ads) to be able to quickly and easily disable those ads.  And I'd gather that they are just putting it on all new K's because they can.  

As I think about it, it may also partly enable the ability for them to change the sleep pictures periodically.  Which might speak to ultimately being able to get sleep pictures from Amazon and change the default ones even on non-sponsored Kindles.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I received a replacement Kindle this week and noticed the 3.2.1 update too.  While I do not use any hacks to modify it, I am really concerned that Amazon could possibly push ads to my device anytime in the future.  I paid $189.00 for this originally and the equivelant SO device goes for $139.00.  (3G/WI FI).  I Really hope they don't go there...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I am really concerned that Amazon could possibly push ads to my device anytime in the future.


There is zero evidence that this is in the plans. Don't spend a lot of time worrying. And don't read rumors on the internet.  

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Mike. . . .Amazon is pretty up front about stuff like that. . . . it's certainly possible that at some point they will stop selling non-ad supported Kindles (I totally don't expect this, by the way).  But I can't see them retroactively pushing ads to people who specifically paid more so as to not have them.  That would be huge negative publicity and Amazon is smart enough to realize that.  They're way too customer oriented to do something like that.

OTOH, it is also possible that they might, at some point, introduce a system whereby previous purchasers can switch to a sponsored version at the customer's request.


----------

